# Voice-Messages Box



## nitrobesim (25. März 2004)

Sagt mal, kennt jemand irgendwas, wo man sich anmelden kann (möglichst kostenlos) und dort eine Nummer für eine eigene Voice-Box erhält?

Ich hab zwar sowas, aber dort kann man immer nur 30 sekunden anrufen udn bei längeren Nachrichten ist das bisschen doof.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. März 2004)

Hi 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube web.de bietet sowas an. Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht sicher.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## nitrobesim (27. März 2004)

ja, machen die, aber das kostet wie gesagt


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. März 2004)

Achso, das hab ich leider nicht gewusst sorry.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

